
China's Latest Blatant 'Overwatch' Rip-Off Is Its Worst (Best) One Yet - todd8
https://www.forbes.com/sites/insertcoin/2017/06/06/chinas-latest-blatant-overwatch-rip-off-is-its-worst-best-one-yet/#33fe2bbb7376
======
todd8
Blizzard is suing, see
[https://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/307689/Blizzard_takes_Ch...](https://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/307689/Blizzard_takes_Chinese_dev_to_court_over_alleged_mobile_Overwatch_clone.php)

